# Old Posts!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I just happen to look at some of the old posts from a short time ago and they were talking about heat stroke in the dogs and carrying a water bottle. Well now the owners are carrying bottles but they are thermos bottles for hot coffee, chocolate or brandy and schnapps tryiing to keep warm not cool. You've got to love our state!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

what?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

No Equinox it's not for the dogs!!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I forget that some of our readers hail from a long way from here and for those that didn't understand my post the weather has gone from 85 degrees for a high to 35 degrees for a high in a little over a week. So.....It's a hell of a lot closer to ice fishing season than it is golf season!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I got chills thinking about ice fishing!!


----------

